# chamfer moulding?



## Buz Green (Jun 29, 2009)

Concret contractor supply houses almost always have it.


----------



## mrspock (Feb 1, 2010)

jessibennett said:


> Does anybody know where I might find chamfer moulding to make top bars? I can't find it at regular hardware/lumber stores.


Make it yourself with a table saw and/or router... It's nothing fancy, just strips of wood with a 45 degree bevel.


----------

